# FBI Reportedly Launch Clinton Foundation Corruption Probe Despite DoJ Objections



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not place any hope that this will make a difference. It appears from the outside to be Comey and the FBI trying to save face after clearly botching the email investigation.



> Having detailed Clinton-appointee Loretta Lynch's DoJ push-back against the FBI's Clinton Foundation probe, it seems Director Comey has decided to flex his own muscles and save face as DailyCaller reports, multiple FBI investigations are underway involving potential corruption charges against the Clinton Foundation, according to a former senior law enforcement official.


FBI Mutiny? Feds Reportedly Launch Clinton Foundation Corruption Probe Despite DoJ Objections | Zero Hedge


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Probably announce she is cleared about 10/31/16 for a campaign boost. No trust in state sponsored probes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does anyone really think that the outcome will be anything other than a finding of "no wrong doing, nothing to look at here citizen. Move along."?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess I do not see the point if the DOJ has already decided that Clinton is not guilty regardless of the evidence.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

So same thing we see each time with her. No way Ag will go after her and FBI has been given the duty to clear her. Same old same old.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Maybe things will change and President Trump will appoint a Special Prosecuter. I'd bet the possibility has Hillary reaching for the Sominex.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

*C*linton *C*rimes *M*atter


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Its a PR move .......... publicity stunt and YOU are the target.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

FBI-DOJ announcement
Just misappropriation of funds, money laundering it was a mistake they have assured us it will never happen again


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe things will change and President Trump will appoint a Special Prosecuter. I'd bet the possibility has Hillary reaching for the Sominex.


Trump should use this the next time he needs to mix it up: "Want criminal Hillary indicted vote for Trump and we'll indict"


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

preponadime said:


> FBI-DOJ announcement
> Just misappropriation of funds, money laundering it was a mistake they have assured us it will never happen again


"... The former official said the investigation is being coordinated between bureau field offices and FBI managers at headquarters in Washington, D.C. The unusual process would ensure senior FBI supervisors, including Director James Comey, would be kept abreast of case progress and of significant developments..."

This is all Bush's fault. Bush begat the Patriot Act. The PA begat surveillance of every American citizen. Universal surveillance begat NSA whistle blower Edward Snowden. Snowden begat a near certain restraining of the NSA. To keep from being put back in their box the NSA makes a deal with devil (Obummer). NSA is in the traditional DNC supplicant role of PAY to PLAY. Obummer gets the dirt on Chief Justice Roberts, Comey etc., and the NSA gets to stay to outside after/in the dark and play.

Ever wonder WTF re: Chief Justice Roberts? What about Scalia? Or no Republican shut down of this Traitor in the White house? The IRS as the Political Jackboots of the DNC? Mitch McConnell? John Boehner? Ryan? Now crystal pure Comey? I wonder just what the dirt on him is?

Like I said it's all Bush's fault.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

This corruption goes all the way to the top, can't prosecute anyone because the prosecutors are corrupt also, now what? Where do ( We The People) go from here? I've been around since FDR, can't remember it ever being like this, we are in trouble......


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

got 1!


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> Maybe things will change and President Trump will appoint a Special Prosecuter. I'd bet the possibility has Hillary reaching for the Sominex.


I seriously doubt it. I bet she sleeps like a baby. No conscience, rigged system, assassination squad = no worries, be happy.


----------

